# wind blocking and privacy trees zone 9



## FloridaTrees (Apr 26, 2003)

I read with interest the post from the gentleman wanting a fast growing evergreen. There were lots of suggestions but I wonder if there are any suggestions for a zone 9-10 with a fair amount of sand in the soil, although plenty of water in the soil as well, due to nearby ditches and low level above sea level here. Would need to be able to tolerate a little bit of saltiness as we live on an estuary. We have australian pine in some places but they do not seem very hardy and tend to want to break off branches after a while. I would want to avoid that kind of problem if I could.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. And again, I'm looking for some of the faster growing varieties as well.

JK


----------



## Treeman14 (Apr 26, 2003)

Juniperus spp., Leyland cypress, redcedar, wax myrtle?


----------

